# New Baltimore Bottle Book



## PrivyCheese (Nov 20, 2013)

After a long awaited appearance the new Baltimore Bottle club book is here! Anyone interested in the book can contact Chuck Myer/BBAC treasurer. Also it will be on sale at the Baltimore show in March. The price is $30.00. It has been updated with hundreds of bottles and new color pictures.  Many thanks goes out to Doc Anderson for putting out an incredible book.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 22, 2013)

Is this the one John or did a 5th come out? It says $35 shipped so I'm guessing $30 at the show or club.http://www.baltimorebottleclub.org/book.htm


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 8, 2013)

Does this book like rarity an prices???


----------



## lil digger (Dec 12, 2013)

creeper71 said:
			
		

> Does this book like rarity an prices???



It says this when on the description.Rare, Uncommon, or Common—as determined by category specialists from within the *Baltimore Antique Bottle Club*. Because of fluidity in the prices of bottles, no estimates of monetary values are offered.


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 13, 2013)

lil digger said:
			
		

> creeper71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for ur reply


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 14, 2013)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Is this the one John or did a 5th come out? It says $35 shipped so I'm guessing $30 at the show or club.http://www.baltimorebottleclub.org/book.htm



   Sorry I didnt answer sooner....yup thats the one.


----------

